# Protest of Guvna's Decision



## Bobby Cox (Apr 26, 2002)

A lot of hunters, both residents and nonresidents, are justifiably upset right now about the governor's decision to cap nonresident hunters at 30,000. How many folks on this site would seriously consider participating in a perfectly peaceful public demonstration against the governor's decision at the capitol building in Bismarck on Friday, 5 July? We could plan to meet at noon so folks in the eastern part of the state wouldn't have to get up so early after watching fireworks the night before. Each person could bring a handful of decoys to set up in a community spread. The theme could be something like "Let's keep hunting for the common people." Demonstrations are rare to nonexistent in North Dakota, and are bound to attract attention from the media. It also might be a good chance for meeting a lot of people face-to-face from this and other sites who share similar concerns.

Many folks will have the Friday after the Fourth off anyway, and this should still be a work day at the capitol. But maybe a lot of folks have already made travel plans???

Keep in mind before making a commitment that you probably won't be as mad next week as you are right now, and unless a sizable number of folks show up (200 or so), it will look like a joke.

Bobby Cox


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

looks like you got a lot of ink in today's GF Herald....hopefully a few fires get lit & Gov. gets a good look at what's going on!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not a word in the forum.......what a shocker... :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds like a cool idea, but July 5th is a problematic date. I imagine many will be inthe middle of their festivities, whereas for me it's my wife's birthday. She is only so patient with this waterfowl stuff...

How about taking the moral high ground, and very sympathetic position, of protesting the selling of the youth hunt - the final straw that broke our back? Has a lot of human interest, and anyone opposed to it looks like an ogre to everyone, even if they care nothing about waterfowling...

Didn't our Canadian bretheren just finish a huge battle to get a youth season? I'm sure some well informed person could put the right spin on this, with the appropriate background.

It's for the kids....( and it's the right thing to do.)

M.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Hell I will be in Bismarck that day I will do it.


----------

